# Will Trt actually effect my confidence?



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi I'm looking to start Trt or at least get blood work done in a few weeks. I'm been addicted to kratom for three or four years and my confidence is shattered.  I plan on getting off the Kratom this week. I know it's affecting me so much and has my testosterone low.

I don't care what other people say but I plan on replacing my kratom addiction with Trt and weight lifting. I really want to get my test levels back up before I start full time work again. I feel like such a bitch and burnout from my addiction and what's ita done to my personal life. 

I just want to be back in top mentally and physically as that's all I have control over.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 11, 2022)

Should help but won’t affect underlying mental issues


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 11, 2022)

Right on maybe to put it better, will 150mg of test make me feel like 500mg did years ago? I did a cycle of test e and I felt great and confident. 

I think this treatment will do some good for as I'll use it as an excuse to get my health in order. I'm an all of nothing type person and I'm ready to get healthy and move forward.


----------



## Dex (Mar 11, 2022)

I doubt 150mg will feel like 500mg did for you unless your 500mg was crap gear and the 150mg is legit.


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 11, 2022)

Right I'm hoping there is some over lap. But just the placebo with being in shape and healthy test levels will do the job I'm sure


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 11, 2022)

No one here can answer that question.
Some react poorly to Test/TRT (anxious, etc).


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 11, 2022)

Got ya. It's something I'm considering.


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 15, 2022)

In my experience, I got a nice mood/confidence boost that eventually leveled out. It also can up your anxiety levels, your fight or flight response. Varies from person to person. 

Hope you beat your addiction, luckily I don't think kratom is as bad as other opiates but has other alkaloids acting in combination I think? It still sucks coming off and will take some time to recover, working out and lifting weights should help recovery. I do believe opiates/opioids have been known to lower testosterone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2022)

Fer me, its always been another reason to treat me training and diet seriously. If I'm willing to take the risk of introducing exogenous test into me body, I'd best be willing to maximize the potential upside through proper training and diet. That motivation alone will likely give ye a confidence boost.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 15, 2022)

Gotta have a training habit BEFORE gear it’s not gonna fix all….


----------



## GSgator (Mar 15, 2022)

I just saw this post shit I’ve been using  kratom since 2016 it kinda saved my ass and it got me off of suboxones.  How much are you using? HRT won’t replace kratom because kratom gives you a euphoric high feeling low-dose testosterone will   not produce those effects. Also opiates for some reason kills your testosterone production. 

Depending on how much kratom  you using your best off to taper down. I had to go to treatment last spring for other drugs and I was using 20 gram a day. Man I definitely felt withdrawals from Kratom and they hurt . I had restless leg syndrome up to 21 days. 

First thing I did when I got out was take my Kratom. Kratom  for me is harm reduction . All I can say is taper down if you’ve got the willpower and get in the gym and you will start to feel better but it takes time.


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 15, 2022)

Sorry I didn't see these replies until now. But yeah my Kratom dose is a lot lower and I'm starting to feel better overall.  Getting off will suck but I'll make it through. 

I'll consider Trt when I get a steady job. I just have nostalgia for my first 500e cycle.  I know how to work out and used to love lifting heavy. I injured my wrist/ have ganglion developed so I don't lift heavy anymore.  I've figured out ways to lift while mostly avoiding injury.

After lurking around this forum I got a good sense of community here. I saw some of the OG members jumping a supply sources ass for targeting new members. That's badass and I understood this is a cool place to be.


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 15, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> In my experience, I got a nice mood/confidence boost that eventually leveled out. It also can up your anxiety levels, your fight or flight response. Varies from person to person.
> 
> Hope you beat your addiction, luckily I don't think kratom is as bad as other opiates but has other alkaloids acting in combination I think? It still sucks coming off and will take some time to recover, working out and lifting weights should help recovery. I do believe opiates/opioids have been known to lower testosterone.


Thank you. I'm on medication for the anxiety if one or two months of Trt would make things worse I could just get off and prob just fine.  I'm looking forward to getting in shape as the Kratom got be fat and bloated


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I just saw this post shit I’ve been using  kratom since 2016 it kinda saved my ass and it got me off of suboxones.  How much are you using? HRT won’t replace kratom because kratom gives you a euphoric high feeling low-dose testosterone will   not produce those effects. Also opiates for some reason kills your testosterone production.
> 
> Depending on how much kratom  you using your best off to taper down. I had to go to treatment last spring for other drugs and I was using 20 gram a day. Man I definitely felt withdrawals from Kratom and they hurt . I had restless leg syndrome up to 21 days.
> 
> First thing I did when I got out was take my Kratom. Kratom  for me is harm reduction . All I can say is taper down if you’ve got the willpower and get in the gym and you will start to feel better but it takes time.


Thank you. Kratom is good medicine/ alternative for people certain. It just makes me tired, aggressive and makes my bipolar come out. I've never been this dependent but I've always maintained myself once I was away from other substances for sometime.

 It's hard to go though post acute withdrawal in these times but I'm finally ready.  Time to go from loser druggie to fit and present.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 15, 2022)

You can definitely do it man .


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I just saw this post shit I’ve been using kratom since 2016 it kinda saved my ass and it got me off of suboxones. How much are you using? HRT won’t replace kratom because kratom gives you a euphoric high feeling low-dose testosterone will not produce those effects. Also opiates for some reason kills your testosterone production.
> 
> Depending on how much kratom you using your best off to taper down. I had to go to treatment last spring for other drugs and I was using 20 gram a day. Man I definitely felt withdrawals from Kratom and they hurt . I had restless leg syndrome up to 21 days.
> 
> First thing I did when I got out was take my Kratom. Kratom for me is harm reduction . All I can say is taper down if you’ve got the willpower and get in the gym and you will start to feel better but it takes time.



How helpful was it for coming off suboxone?
I don’t like talking about it but I’d like to come off one day but it scares the living shit out of me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Mar 16, 2022)

It wasn’t easy because the half like of kratom is very short but without kratom getting off subs is down right fucking nasty. I couldn’t do It without kratom . I tried and after  being sick for 3 weeks  I had to get some Opiates to relieve that hell.

So I researched and found kratom so I decided let’s do it. I did a very aggressive taper from  8 to 12 mg EDdown to 1 mg  and made the jump. The hard part was at night when the kratom wore off I would get pretty bad  RLS . After a couple nights I would just pre-make  a dose of kratom and have it on my night stand .After a week in a half  I wasn’t being woken up from RLS. Mentally it took about a month to stabilize  but kratom makes it doable for sure.The first couple weeks  you just have to keep telling yourself each day it’ll get better and eventually it does.


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You can definitely do it man .


No doubt!


----------



## Cookiemonsta (Mar 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> It wasn’t easy because the half like of kratom is very short but without kratom getting off subs is down right fucking nasty. I couldn’t do It without kratom . I tried and after  being sick for 3 weeks  I had to get some Opiates to relieve that hell.
> 
> So I researched and found kratom so I decided let’s do it. I did a very aggressive taper from  8 to 12 mg EDdown to 1 mg  and made the jump. The hard part was at night when the kratom wore off I would get pretty bad  RLS . After a couple nights I would just pre-make  a dose of kratom and have it on my night stand .After a week in a half  I wasn’t being woken up from RLS. Mentally it took about a month to stabilize  but kratom makes it doable for sure.The first couple weeks  you just have to keep telling yourself each day it’ll get better and eventually it does.


Find a doctor to prescribe gabapentin and it'll ease the wd and restless legs. Like you said taper down to under 20grams and stay on the low dose for a few weeks then jump.


----------



## stinger (Mar 24, 2022)

It should help untless there is some other underlining cause.   I mean you will look better and lifts go up.  That would help anyone's confidence.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 24, 2022)

Taking testosterone will change the way you look at everything.

What you see before testosterone:






What you see after taking testosterone:





I hope this helps.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, it did me..300mg a week changed every aspect of my life for the better, sex, mind, muscle..I was in a bad accident in 2014, (bicycle vs pickup truck, i lost)...Broke ribs, holes in lung..Long list of damage.. My naturally HIGH test lvs dropped to prepubescent girl levels..I had no idea what the hell was wrong with me..Anxiety, loss of drive at work. Soft wood...I went to my regular MD, who said i had depression (Bullshit) tried those horrible pills..Yuck...Never looked back after my first shot..Night, and day.Oh yes, know all about the kramton, and opiates..Still fight that battle, along with drink.....Sorry for the long answer...Yes, Yes, Yes in short...


----------



## Undecanator (Apr 6, 2022)

It definitely increased mine, but I never had any mental health issues prior to low t. Every problem I experienced was 100% result of low test levels.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 6, 2022)

Cookiemonsta said:


> Find a doctor to prescribe gabapentin and it'll ease the wd and restless legs. Like you said taper down to under 20grams and stay on the low dose for a few weeks then jump.


gabs didnt help me a bunch, some for sure...They do cut down on pain from nerve damage, at least in my case....


----------

